# Some aquatic plants from Colombia



## utricseb

Hello,

Here are some pictures of plants I found some years ago (2004) during a trip to the eastern grasslands of Colombia near Meta river (home of P.scalare, cardinal tetras and other nice fish).

I think the first one is Euriocaulacea but have no idea about genus:





































At another place I found this Utricularia growing underwater. It is not U.graminifolia but another species:










Finally, some underwater fields of this, maybe Sagitaria?










between the plants of this Sagitaria, the M.ramirezi were comfortably swimming:










This is proof that this fish also likes open and sunny places.

Hope you like, and can help identify the plants.

Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## Cavan Allen

Sebastien,

The first plant is likely _Eriocaulon melanocephalum_, the South American counterpart to _E. setaceum_. According to Cook, the differences between those two and the African _E. bifistulosum_ are unclear and they may all actually be synonymous. _E. melanocephalum_ (black head - makes sense if you look at the inflorescences) is also in the Flora of the Guyanas. Very nice photos! I really enjoyed them.

As for the others, I can't say (I'm not convinced yet that #2 is _Utricularia_). Flowers and some good research will probably be needed. We may be able to make more out of the last one, but a closeup would help narrow it down a lot. That's neat about the ramirezi!

More photos please!


----------



## utricseb

Nice info Cavan, it's interesting to know abiut the Eriocaulon; the #2 indeed is Utricularia. The main reason I visited this place was looking for carnivorous plants  I remember pulling some of this plant and finding the bladders attached to the stolons, but unfortunately I have no pictures of this.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Oh, OK. Well, if you can, get some flowers. Is there a carnivorous plant expert in your area? A herbarium? That's probably your best bet. 

Neat stuff, and thanks again.


----------



## utricseb

Hi Cavan, here is something I wrote with lots of pictures about this trip. I validated the carnivorous plant names with an expert (Fernando Rivadavia):

http://www.carnivoras-la.org/new/en/fieldtrip/Yamato-06-2004.html


----------



## davemonkey

Great shots of the plants. Thanks for sharing, and it's good to have the info that these fish species do, in fact, live in sunny/open waters.

-Dave


----------



## marrow

Great link to your page. Very comprehensive and well laid out.


----------

